# VFD Drives



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

VFD drives don't accept BetaMax tapes. That much I'm sure of. 

You also need to jumper terminal 2 and 12 to make it run forward.


----------



## Modela (Jun 11, 2009)

*Manual needs some help. Fewer obscure programming settings.*

I will give it a try tomorrow. The manual showed jumping 1 to 11 but that didn't seem to have any effect.

Jim


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Check out their website:
http://www.leeson.ca/Html/Literature/manuals.htm

I believe the B+ and B- are for an optional external dynamic brake connection.
Read on their website under the AC drive-Accessory kits. Specifically the Sub Micro Dynamic Braking Kit. There's one for external resistor and one for internal resistor.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

So what code is on the display when you're trying to start the drive?


----------



## Modela (Jun 11, 2009)

*Code that comes up.*

I will check it out tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Modela said:


> I will give it a try tomorrow. The manual showed jumping 1 to 11 but that didn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> Jim


So if there are in fact other control terminals, you probably need to jumper out the safety loop to enable it to run. That may have been 1 and 11. Sometimes it's not enough to only jump out the safety loop, but also the enable or run loop. I have a hard time buying that the manual doesn't at least tell you what each numbered terminal is for.


----------



## Modela (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.leeson.com/TechnicalInformation/pdf/manual_smbasic_quickref.pdf
http://www.leeson.com/TechnicalInformation/pdf/SMSeriesInvertersQkRefGuide.pdf

I think it is the guy behind the manual. The manuals I have used on Reliance and AB were a bit simpler. I don't do this often enough to get proficient at it. 

I did download 2 quick reference guides that is listed above and it does look like what you are saying is true. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Modela (Jun 11, 2009)

The quick start and your instructions made it easy. Works fine and now I think I am going to add a potentiometer. Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

All the info on LEESON sub micro series AC drives can be found at the following page.

http://www.clrwtr.com/LEESON-Sub-Micro-Series.html


----------

